# Stein: Lakers showing a lot of interest in Artest



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He just said on ESPN that the two teams showing a lot of interest in Artest are the Lakers and Nuggets. He added that Phil Jackson is a huge fan of Artest and that the Pacers would like a young prospect in return, and maybe an expiring contract.

I'd be in favor of a Kwame, George and a first for Artest and Croshere deal...but if we trade Odom for Artest, I'm gonna be POed.

I'm worried about this... :uhoh:


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

they wont get Artest without giving up Odom


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Dont Trade Odom


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I think we will offer everybody one our team except for Kobe and Lamar and Indiana probably won't accept.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I think we will offer everybody one our team except for Kobe and Lamar and Indiana probably won't accept.


Ditto, I have a feeling we might see Bynum gone


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I say offer them anyone except Kobe and Bynum. Im kinda partial of Odom too, but if Indy throws in someone of value along with Ron them im down.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I was looking through Indys Artest trade thread and Indy fans are really high on Lamar. Too bad suckers he's ours!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I say offer them anyone except Kobe and Bynum. Im kinda partial of Odom too, but if Indy throws in someone of value along with Ron them im down.


i agree, kobe and bynum imo are untradeable,, but odom for artest aint bad for la. the biggest reason i wouldnt trade odom for artest is b/c of odoms value to the team THIS season, b/c odom is our 2nd best player, our facilitator, and he knows the triangle...artest doesnt. But you have to look to the future, next season etc., its obvious we prob arent playin for a championship this yr., so artest will have a yr. to learn to play w/ kobe n co., in the triangle... then we can sign needable pieces(pg - to fill odoms role, n a big) in the offseason, and hopefully be competetive for a title

...........I love odoms versitility/size, strength..i just love his game, but in the end..dont u think artest is a better all around player than odom, and gives us a better chance at a title in the future..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

clien said:


> i agree, kobe and bynum imo are untradeable,, but odom for artest aint bad for la. the biggest reason i wouldnt trade odom for artest is b/c of odoms value to the team THIS season, b/c odom is our 2nd best player, our facilitator, and he knows the triangle...artest doesnt. But you have to look to the future, next season etc., its obvious we prob arent playin for a championship this yr., so artest will have a yr. to learn to play w/ kobe n co., in the triangle... then we can sign needable pieces(pg - to fill odoms role, n a big) in the offseason, and hopefully be competetive for a title
> 
> ...........I love odoms versitility/size, strength..i just love his game, but in the end..dont u think artest is a better all around player than odom, and gives us a better chance at a title in the future..


 Look to the future? Stop looking over Artest's comments. Remember what he said about playing the east coast? He doesn't like Carlisle's system because he doesn't have free reign. HELLO??? We run the freakin triangle. Artest clearly values his record company more than basketball. On top of all of that, he is a complete headcase. Rodman was a clown. There is a big difference. If you are in favor of sabotaging everything, trade for Artest.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Oh hell no! They better not trade Lamar!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Look to the future? Stop looking over Artest's comments. Remember what he said about playing the east coast? He doesn't like Carlisle's system because he doesn't have free reign. HELLO??? We run the freakin triangle. Artest clearly values his record company more than basketball. On top of all of that, he is a complete headcase. Rodman was a clown. There is a big difference. If you are in favor of sabotaging everything, trade for Artest.



Exactly!! We have a good thing going people. Why risk it? BTW Bartholomew ....Repped.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Look to the future? Stop looking over Artest's comments. Remember what he said about playing the east coast? He doesn't like Carlisle's system because he doesn't have free reign. HELLO??? We run the freakin triangle. Artest clearly values his record company more than basketball. On top of all of that, he is a complete headcase. Rodman was a clown. There is a big difference. If you are in favor of sabotaging everything, trade for Artest.


artest doesnt have a choice where he goes(Indiana determines that).....and he plays w/ more heart than odom ever will



Lakermike05 said:


> Exactly!! We have a good thing going people. Why risk it? BTW Bartholomew ....Repped.


what do we have going thats so great...a 4-1 record on the road, and the posssibility of maybe making the playoffs
--i want a championship team soon not a playoff team

---i love Lamar(n would be happy to see him retire a laker), but heck if we can get Artest(the best perimeter defender in the NBA) for him, i say hell yeah, go for it


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

clien said:


> artest doesnt have a choice where he goes(Indiana determines that).....and he plays w/ more heart than odom ever will
> 
> 
> what do we have going thats so great...a 4-1 record on the road, and the posssibility of maybe making the playoffs
> ...


Artest more heart? You've got to be kidding me, the same Artest who asked for 2 months off to get his record label off the ground? The same Artest who said he didnt go to practice because his favorite cartoon was on? Yea thats heart right there. And yes we do have a good thing going , Lamar may very well a key piece to a championship. You think Artest will make us a contender? He aint no true warrior more like a punk.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Artest more heart? You've got to be kidding me, the same Artest who asked for 2 months off to get his record label off the ground? The same Artest who said he didnt go to practice because his favorite cartoon was on? Yea thats heart right there. And yes we do have a good thing going , Lamar may very well a key piece to a championship. You think Artest will make us a contender? He aint no true warrior more like a punk.


 Beat me to it. People confuse having heart with being a psychotic. Quite honestly, having Artest would do us a lot of good for the first year. You would probably say, "See! I told you so." Just like Miami Heat fans did when they made they made the playoff run last season. Now they are going to go steadily downhill because Shaq reverted to his old ways. T.O. and Sprewell were good for a year. But after that, the inevitable happens.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

just a thought dont bash please. they say they want a expireing contract and a young prospect.


why not try george and wafer plus miamis 1st for artest.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Artest more heart? You've got to be kidding me, the same Artest who asked for 2 months off to get his record label off the ground? The same Artest who said he didnt go to practice because his favorite cartoon was on? Yea thats heart right there. And yes we do have a good thing going , Lamar may very well a key piece to a championship. You think Artest will make us a contender? He aint no true warrior more like a punk.


Yeah. Artest's lakadaisical (sp?) aproach to basketball doesn't make him a sure bet, eventhough he is a marvelous talented player.

But i agree with the other poster. Odom IS expendable. the Lakers can't contend without a solid frontcourt option. Odom will never be that. And he is no a good defender in the SF position. So, IF Kwame OR Bynum develops into a serious post threat in a year or two, i would rather take my chances with Kobe-Artest-Bynum/Brown, than Kobe-Odom-Bynum/Brown.

But i agree Artest is a huge gamble.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

07McCarthy said:


> just a thought dont bash please. they say they want a expireing contract and a young prospect.
> 
> 
> why not try george and wafer plus miamis 1st for artest.


I won't bash...but LMFAO! :laugh:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

*scoff* more espn-news-based talk...

i dont think the lakers are any more interested in artest than any other team...everyone wants artest...even the mavericks, the organization that declared that they were "happy" with their team to ostensibly announce that they were not looking to trade for the disgruntled indy star. i think this espn analysist decided that the lakers were particularly high on him simply because phil tampered...uh, i mean publicly talked about what a great talent artest is and why everyone wants him...but i think this talk has more to do with phil doing his thing...which is pissing other teams off...and keeping himself notorious...

with bosh and artest...phil tampered without actually committing the offense...that is, he is breaching the spirit of the law without breaking the letter of the law...

...

still, despite what some of the lakers fans on this thread has said about artest...we all know that artest improves our defense...

and if we were actively looking to trade for him...then i think we will soon be in an interesting position to try for him...not by offering odom...but by showcasing more of our bench...the market for artest is a buyer's market...artest is hurting indy...artest is the one putting the pressure on indy to make the trade...indy is the team that has to decide whether to keep him and let him foment trouble...or ditch him...and if artest does a good enough job of sowing trouble in the clubhouse...buyers should be able to buy high value cheap...because indy will feel the need to get rid of him quickly to protect the team cohesion of an organization that is trying to contend for the title...and lacking strong leverage...well, that means...we do not have to offer odom! :angel: 

i dont know what indy wants...but if indy wants young cheap potentials...we seem to have an abundance of them on the perimeter...any offer we make should involve the likes of sasha, von, laron, devin, devean, luke, and picks...as much as i love these guys...you make that kind of move if you can and if you want to solidify your perimeter defense...

artest...is easily a superior bball defender to anyone on the lakers payroll...artest, especially, can also protect kobe by defending bigger wing players...this would let kobe defend the lighter perimeter players...and protect him from being mugged by other large perimeter defenders...

moreover...artest is a good scorer...


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

If we could somehow get Artest without giving up Odom or Bynum.... wow!!!

I don't know how realistic that is though. Would I give up Odom for Artest? hmmm.... maybe, that's a tough call. I've always been a proponent of taking risks on super talented but troubled players, but then again I am not a GM. 

Too tough to say.... I'm really starting to like Odom, but is he really as good as Artest can be?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> If we could somehow get Artest without giving up Odom or Bynum.... wow!!!
> 
> I don't know how realistic that is though. Would I give up Odom for Artest? hmmm.... maybe, that's a tough call. I've always been a proponent of taking risks on super talented but troubled players, but then again I am not a GM.
> 
> Too tough to say.... I'm really starting to like Odom, but is he really as good as Artest can be?



Offensivly Lamar is better and will keep on getting better, Rebounds assist....Lamar owns....Artest just has one of the best defenses in the league.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Offensivly Lamar is better and will keep on getting better, Rebounds assist....Lamar owns....Artest just has one of the best defenses in the league.


Yeah, but Artest can score too, don't forget how he started last year, he was performing at an MVP level.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I dont think Artest would be as good as Lamar on the offensive end. Odom brings a lot ot the table and I think some of you are overlooking that. 

Sure it'd be nice to get Artest, but are the Lakers really going to take another gamble? This dude is a total headcase, when hes on his game hes one of the best, but unfortunately you don't know what you're going to get. 

He said he wanted to retire soon and as everyone pointed out, his heart is really not into basketball. I wouldn't take this gamble, way too risky.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Sure it'd be nice to get Artest, but are the Lakers really going to take another gamble? This dude is a total headcase, when hes on his game hes one of the best, but unfortunately you don't know what you're going to get.
> 
> He said he wanted to retire soon and as everyone pointed out, his heart is really not into basketball. I wouldn't take this gamble, way too risky.


great point!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A headcase, certainly. But does it make the Lakers a better team? Absolutely. Plus his contract is far more friendly, and much more helpful for the 2007 FA run than Odom's.

All in all, it's a gamble when you're giving up Odom. But if you're not giving up Odom and Kobe, I say go for it (though obviously I'd be hesitant about Bynum, but you have to give to get).


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

EHL said:


> A headcase, certainly. But does it make the Lakers a better team? Absolutely. Plus his contract is far more friendly, and much more helpful for the 2007 FA run than Odom's.
> 
> All in all, it's a gamble when you're giving up Odom. But if you're not giving up Odom and Kobe, I say go for it (though obviously I'd be hesitant about Bynum, but you have to give to get).


 :biggrin: well...bynum is untouchable i would think...the lakers may not say it...but they must be thinking it...even if artest could be ours...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I wouldnt give up Bynum. True back to the basket centers are SOOO hard to find. Bynum is gonna be a monster. :biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bynum and George (or Kwame whoever) for Artest I do in a second. That gives us three players right away to contend for the pacific title. I won't wait on Bynum if it means Artest. Plus I'm obviously not convinced that Bynum is a future all-nba player.

Not Lamar though, but I am partial towards my favorite Laker.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You know what sucks? The Pacers would of probably done a Butler and Bynum for Artest deal in a heartbeat. :curse:


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> A headcase, certainly. But does it make the Lakers a better team? Absolutely. Plus his contract is far more friendly, and much more helpful for the 2007 FA run than Odom's.
> 
> All in all, it's a gamble when you're giving up Odom. But if you're not giving up Odom and Kobe, I say go for it (though obviously I'd be hesitant about Bynum, but you have to give to get).



This won't help our FA run of 2007. Today Artest's agent stated that Ron told him that he wants to go to the Knicks, and if he doesn't, he will opt out of his option year and sign with the Knicks for less. That is a terrible sign, the guy is obviously selfish as crap. When you look at him vs. Odom, basically Ron would give us better perimeter Defense, and maybe a few more points per game. However, Odom makes up for that with his nearly 10 boards a game and almost 6 assists. Plus, Odom can effectively play the PF spot as well, which adds to his value. Odom is signed for this year and 3 more. If we build around Kobe and him, he will definitely re-sign, he is that type of team player. This team needs a powerful inside presence, not another SF trying to be Scottie Pippen. If we can develop Kwame and Bynum, plus add Mihm, Cookie, and a healthy Turiaf, we are going to be solid. Then we will have a chance to either sign Bosh or Dirk in 2 years and we will be solid. Continue developing Smush, Sasha, Profit, and get Wafer involved and we will be looking at a really good team with good chemistry. 

I just hate to keep stirring up that Chemistry and praying that it doesn't explode! Especially when you see guys like Sasha jumping on Lamar's back after victories, etc. Let's develop our youngs, nourish our bigs, become a team, make strides, and then make a splash in the FA market in '07! This team is much more on the right track than most people want to admit. Seeing them pull off a big win in Big D last night was HUGE, this team is gaining confidence in each other, and that is as important as anything in the game of Basketball. We are also finding out that we have a bunch of guys that can bring different things to the table, things that successful teams must have to win in this league. 

I say forget Artest and his "Tru Warier" attitude (he can't even spell that right), let's work on what we have and get this team ready to take the next step when we can sign that big F/A in '07.

I'm out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Exactly!! We have a good thing going people. Why risk it? BTW Bartholomew ....Repped.



I second that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd lose all respect that I have for the Lakers if they gave up Odom for Artest. Am I saying Odom is better? Well he might not be as gifted on defense.. He also scores less... But Odom has one thing artest doesnt.. Sanity. Artest is to much of a retard and a cancer. I mean why would anyone think that if he came here he wouldnt pull the same "two month off to promote" BS, or beat someone up in the stands, or simply leaving when his contracts up to go to the team he keeps vocially saying he wants to go to?

I'd give it many people to get him. Odom.. NO way in hell is one of them. Bynum I hate to say I would, but it would be painful because of what Bynum might be.. But artest is in the now... 

Artest/Kobe/Odom in the line up is sick as hell.... But we better not give up odom for him.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> Today Artest's agent stated that Ron told him that he wants to go to the Knicks, and if he doesn't, he will opt out of his option year and sign with the Knicks for less.



well, if this info is correct, then i guess this settles things...artest is never going to be a laker if what he aims to be is a knick...

haha...wow...wanting to play for the team that preferred to draft fred weis (better known as the 7footer whose head vince jumped over and dunked on) over him...

well...i could understand it if his desire is to return home and try to resurrect pro bball in ny...but there is no reason to harm and disrespect the pacers this way...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I definitely would not give up Odom for Ronny. Artest's effect on Kobe wouldnt be that great IMO. Artest's shot selection aint that great, and you cant have someone with bad shot selection with Kobe as the first option. It would disrupt team chemistry. As I said before, if we just work on team defense, itd be just as good as having Ron Artest shutting down the premier wings of the league. Ron cant guard 5 guys at once. Lamar looks a lot more comfortable now and I wanna see what he can do. He is such an unselfish player, the opposite of Ron. I dont want a headcase like Ron on the team. Indiana was set to make 2 title runs, but he killed one and hes currently killing this one.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only way I see us doing a trade for this nut-head is if it's Mihm, George and Miami's first for Artest.

PG: Smush Parker...Sasha Vujacic...Aaron McKie
SG: Kobe Bryant...Laron Profit...Von Wafer
SF: Ron Artest...Luke Walton...Devin Green
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
C: Kwame Brown...Andrew Bynum

I just really can't see us being successful with Artest. The guy is just CRAZY!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll pass.

He won't fit in triangle offense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im not even going to read 3 pages of this ****. Wont trade Bynum for Artest? Or Odom? You guys are a mediocer team right now. Get real. Odom is the least you would have to give up, pull your heads out of your asses.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Im not even going to read 3 pages of this ****.


Which is probably why you can't respond to some of our arguements.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Im not even going to read 3 pages of this ****. Wont trade Bynum for Artest? Or Odom? You guys are a mediocer team right now. Get real. Odom is the least you would have to give up, pull your heads out of your asses.


Obviously not watching Laker games all the time you don't know what Odom brings to the table. Though not on his level defensively, Lamar brings a lot mor to the table than what Artest can bring. Lamar is the point forward for the team, the facilitator, and plays PF sometimes. Would Artest be able to do that? Also, since Ron has been quoted saying he'll leave for the Knicks when his contract is up, why would the Lakers trade the second biggest player on their team for a season and a half lease on a headcase who might not even play out his full contract for them. Ron also wants the ball more, somethign that wouldnt really match well with Kobe on the floor. Lamar is happy to play second fiddle, but will Artest be? Probably not I'd give up Bynum, but not Odom. You sir, need to pull your head out your bleep.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

i wouldnt do it for Odom, I wouldnt even do it for Bynum. Artest, while a scorer, scores ugly. From what ive seen over the years, he likes to post and slow down the game with his offensive style. Its very one on one and not conducive to having any good flowing offense. Couple that with Kobe's penchant for needing the ball and you have a mess i believe. 
Theres always the 50/50 gamble that Artest behaves also. Thats a HUGE risk, he could blow up, do something stupid, get a bad attitude and you end up with really nothing, more like a negative. 

His upside isnt too high and his downside is too great. Why would he spoil what he had in Indiana, they stuck with him when he singlehandedly ruined their chances last year because of a stupid fit of masculine furry. 

The Lakers organization isnt a daycare center, nor do they want to have their fans holding their breath every game with him on the court.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Lynx said:


> I'll pass.
> 
> He won't fit in triangle offense.


ahem, its me again,
artest played the tri when he was with the bulls. he may fit better than we think. and what about ressurecting the dobermans? kobe and artest, the city of angels indeed.


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

why not this trade 


L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Von Wafer
6-5 SG from Florida State
1.3 ppg, 0.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.8 minutes 
Chris Mihm
7-0 C from Texas
10.2 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 0.9 apg in 27.7 minutes 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg-MN
5.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 20.1 minutes 
Incoming 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, -5.6 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 


Indiana Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Fred Jones
6-2 SG from Oregon
6.5 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 24.4 minutes 
Anthony Johnson
6-3 PG from Charleston
4.6 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 18.6 minutes 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
Incoming 
Von Wafer
6-5 SG from Florida State
1.3 ppg, 0.3 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.8 minutes 
Chris Mihm
7-0 C from Texas
10.2 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 0.9 apg in 27.7 minutes 
Ben Gordon
6-3 SG from Connecticut
15.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 28.2 minutes 
Andres Nocioni
6-7 SF from Argentina (Foreign)
11.7 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 27.4 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +7.9 ppg, +5.6 rpg, and -2.3 apg. 


Chicago Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ben Gordon
6-3 SG from Connecticut
15.2 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 28.2 minutes 
Andres Nocioni
6-7 SF from Argentina (Foreign)
11.7 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.3 apg in 27.4 minutes 
Incoming 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg-MN
5.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 20.1 minutes 
Fred Jones
6-2 SG from Oregon
6.5 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.8 apg in 24.4 minutes 
Anthony Johnson
6-3 PG from Charleston
4.6 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 2.9 apg in 18.6 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -10.2 ppg, 0.0 rpg, and +1.9 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to L.A. Lakers, Indiana, and Chicago being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers, Indiana, and Chicago had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

At CL, I read rumors of Denver offering Nene and Lenard for Artest. Also from CL, a long time Indy beat writer was on last night, he says the Pacers have no interest in what the Lakers are offering, packages led by Kwame or Mihm. He indicates New York and Golden State are the leading contenders for Artest as of now.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I think the Pacers will trade artest for odom in a second but i dont think the Lakers like it and neither do i.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Some good info in these Indy Star articles.

Team must change; player can't

Any takers for Artest?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> I think the Pacers will trade artest for odom in a second but i dont think the Lakers like it and neither do i.


The Pacers will be able to get better than just Odom for Artest.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

KillWill said:


> ahem, its me again,
> artest played the tri when he was with the bulls. he may fit better than we think. and what about ressurecting the dobermans? kobe and artest, the city of angels indeed.


He was drafted by Bulls in 1999 after Phil Jackson left Chicago in 1998 season. He has never played in triangle. There's no doubt about his talent but he is a nut case.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Im not even going to read 3 pages of this ****. Wont trade Bynum for Artest? Or Odom? You guys are a mediocer team right now. Get real. Odom is the least you would have to give up, pull your heads out of your asses.





No one is saying Odom or Bynum are better than Artest. What they are saying is how can you trust a guy who beats the piss out of fans, and requests two months off to promote a rap album while back stabbing the very team that defended his idiocy throughout all of this? 

Try thinking a little instead of speaking out your ***. Odom is here now. He wants to be here. He plays solid and then there is Artest who is Better than Odom in just about every area of the game, except for the fact that he has already said he'd probably let his contract run out so he can sign with NY afterwards.. IF he is traded to a team on the west coast.... So hmm... Lets see... Artest for couple of years with the possibility of having no one at all when his contract is over or Odom who has a nice secure contract, is still a good player and only improving each game. And actually likes being here? Tough choice you retard.. No wonder you don't read the threads before posting, there are probably too many Intimidating words and large paragraphs. 

:cheers:

<font color="red">I agree with you, but be civil about it.</font>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sean said:


> At CL, I read rumors of Denver offering Nene and Lenard for Artest. Also from CL, a long time Indy beat writer was on last night, he says the Pacers have no interest in what the Lakers are offering, packages led by Kwame or Mihm. He indicates New York and Golden State are the leading contenders for Artest as of now.



True. And Emplay confirmed that the Pacers have no intrest with trading with the Lakers, when he suggested his inside information said he was sitll interested in a deal with the Lakers. Since it's Emplay and Hoops saying it, you know it has no chance of happening. 

Glad to. Unless they would take our trash for artest, thats all I'd trade for that psycho.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Lynx said:


> He was drafted by Bulls in 1999 after Phil Jackson left Chicago in 1998 season. He has never played in triangle. There's no doubt about his talent but he is a nut case.


for a few years, Tim Floyd employed the triangle offense. 
it worked so well, hardly anyone even noticed Jordan and Pippen were missing. 
:biggrin:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Andrew Bynum
7-0 C from St. Joseph (HS)
1.2 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.8 minutes 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg-MN
5.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 20.1 minutes 
Incoming 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
David Harrison
7-0 C from Colorado
2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.1 apg in 9.9 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +15.5 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and +1.3 apg. 


Indiana Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes 
David Harrison
7-0 C from Colorado
2.9 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 0.1 apg in 9.9 minutes 
Incoming 
Andrew Bynum
7-0 C from St. Joseph (HS)
1.2 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.8 minutes 
Devean George
6-8 SF from Augsburg-MN
5.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 20.1 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -15.5 ppg, -2.0 rpg, and -1.3 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to L.A. Lakers and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. L.A. Lakers and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

on NBA shoot around, they(shootaround gang) had a few teams give Indiana trades to consider...and the 2 offers they made for the lakers were trades i would do in a heart beat....1 included smush, george, n wafer(?)...the other included george, kwame, and 2 first rounders 
--odom or bynum not even mentioned


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Lynx said:


> He was drafted by Bulls in 1999 after Phil Jackson left Chicago in 1998 season. He has never played in triangle. There's no doubt about his talent but he is a nut case.


never said he played for phillip, but remind me again who coached him during his tenure there and we'll continue this chat


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Are people just ignoring the comments that he just going to leave to go to Knicks?

If he was excited about prospect of coming to LA sure, but he isn't. he doesn't want to be here, do you want to do with that drama again, i don't.

If indy gets desperate, I'll take a shot but otherwise forget it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Kenneth, it depends on whether he was serious or not. Ron has said and done a lot of things he regrets, didn't mean, etc. Who knows. If those are his true feelings then yes, obviously you don't bother trading for him unless you can get him for role players.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

There's no way I'd trade Odom for Artest. Artest may be the better player but you never know if he's going to quit on his team or get suspended for half the season. He's so talented that I'd be open to trading for him if the package didn't include Odom and of course Kobe but then again why would Indy do that?


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldn't want the Lakers to trade Odom for him either. I prefer if they would take Mihm, George, and their first round pick.

It is hard to know what the lakers are going to get out of him. I was watching the interview that did with HBO. He said that he wouldn't apologize to anyone for what happen in Detroit. In his mind he feels that he didn't do anything wrong. Instead of retaliating against Wallace for pushing him around like a bi....., he retaliates against a wimp who threw a water cup on him.

He also said that he was the best player in the NBA which is not true. Imagine what this could lead up to if he was to come here. He will probably try to take as many shots as Kobe does every game causing friction between the two.


Besides the lakers are looking better every game. Odom now looks more confident with his shooting, he's even making Three pointers. The role players are hitting their shots and playing solid defense which was the problem at the begining of the season.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> I was watching the interview that did with HBO. He said that he wouldn't apologize to anyone for what happen in Detroit. In his mind he feels that he didn't do anything wrong. Instead of retaliating against Wallace for pushing him around like a bi....., he retaliates against a wimp who threw a water cup on him.


actually, he did not even retaliate against the wimp...artest went after an innocent bystander!


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> He also said that he was the best player in the NBA which is not true. Imagine what this could lead up to if he was to come here. He will probably try to take as many shots as Kobe does every game causing friction between the two.


there is one thing artest can do for the lakers that no current laker can do...and that is to improve kobe's individual game...kobe is very good at scoring...but he is not quite unstoppable yet...but still, kobe is so good at scoring that he is not going to improve that much more unless he gets a chance to practice daily against the best defenders...and artest is one of the best ever...furthermore, it is not like artest wont be able to score on kobe...artest can score on kobe too...artest is too big and strong for kobe to stop if artest chooses to back kobe down...this way, defending artest's post ups could also increase kobe's strength...the type of strength you dont get from lifting alone...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The Legion Lakers said:


> ...but still, kobe is so good at scoring that he is not going to improve that much more unless he gets a chance to practice daily against the best defenders...and artest is one of the best ever...furthermore, it is not like artest wont be able to score on kobe...artest can score on kobe too...artest is too big and strong for kobe to stop if artest chooses to back kobe down...this way, defending artest's post ups could also increase kobe's strength...the type of strength you dont get from lifting alone...


lol Artest would break Kobe's ribs just like what he did to MJ when he was practicing with him for his 2nd comeback as a Wiz.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Not serious: The agent for Ron Artest said Thursday the Lakers were not in the mix of teams considered the most serious contenders to trade for the troubled Indiana Pacers forward. 

"It's really not on our list of priorities of teams, not that I know of yet," agent Mark Stevens said. *

Artest, who has been deactivated while the Pacers try to fulfill his trade demand, was fined $10,000 by the league Thursday for "making public statements detrimental to the NBA." 

His demand, first expressed in a Dec. 11 story in the Indianapolis Star, said he wanted to play for either the New York Knicks or Cleveland Cavaliers. 

Stevens said Artest had seen the comments by Lakers coach Phil Jackson earlier this week praising him as a "terrific player" who "adds a big dimension to every game he plays in." 

"Ron, he thinks highly of him as a coach also," Stevens said. "The feeling is mutual." 

The Lakers have questioned whether they can put together a trade package capable of satisfying the Pacers and landing Artest without including forward Lamar Odom. 

LINK


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Artest's agent aims to keep forward with Pacers*

"USA Today - If the agent for disgruntled forward Ron Artest gets his wish, his client will remain with the Indiana Pacers . Artest went public with his desire to be traded last weekend, and the Pacers are trying to accommodate him.

"Hopefully, it won't get done, and we can iron out the differences and work past this," said Mark Stevens, Artest's agent. "Indiana is a great city, a great organization. Both entities need each other."

Stevens acknowledges that he's engaging in wishful thinking, and stopped short of saying that Artest shares his feelings.

"Ron, in his heart, loves Indianapolis," said Stevens, who hadn't talked to Artest prior to his client going public with his wish to be traded. "He has stated that he wants out. However, with frustration, sometimes things are said that are not the gut intention but are expressed in a manner that can be viewed as a gut intention."

Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh says nothing has changed as far as the team is concerned, and he will continue to seek a trade" 

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/pacers/2005-12-15-artest-agent_x.htm


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> lol Artest would break Kobe's ribs just like what he did to MJ when he was practicing with him for his 2nd comeback as a Wiz.



well, then i guess kobe will have to borrow rib protectors from the fellas down the road at usc! :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It wasn't too long ago that Odom was considered a headcase, I'd trade Odom for him straight up. Or any package including anyone outside of Kobe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It wasn't too long ago that Odom was considered a headcase, I'd trade Odom for him straight up. Or any package including anyone outside of Kobe.


You have got to be kidding, Odoms problem is not even on a level compared with Artest's. Plus Kobe and Lamar seems to get along... as of this point,the Lakers would be foolish if they will give up Odom for Ron. Ron's too unpredictable, even if we get him, he may bolt out next season.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Odom's not a headcase, all he did was smoke crack. No but really, hes not a headcase. You rarely see him have any problems with other Lakers or any players at all. He aint a ballhog, and hes willing to rebound like hell. Hes just a lil non aggressive at times.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It wasn't too long ago that Odom was considered a headcase, I'd trade Odom for him straight up. Or any package including anyone outside of Kobe.


Odom was never ever considered a head-case, he just had problems with marijuana. Thus, he was unreliable.

Let's not compare Lamar's problems to Ron's; there is no comparison.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Artest Goes To Radio To Explain Himself, Slams Magic Johnson*

Artest Goes To Radio To Explain Himself, Slams Magic Johnson

INDIANAPOLIS -- Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest took to the radio airwaves in an effort to defend his reasons for wanting to leave the team.

Speaking to WIBC radio Friday, Artest expressed hints of regret about how the trade talk started.

Artest spoke with WIBC's Vince Welch and admitted he might have handled the situation poorly, RTV6's Wil Hampton reported.

Previous Images: Pacers React To Artest's Trade Demand

"I kind of messed up. I kind of did it the wrong way," Artest said

Artest told the radio audience that he should have talked with coach Rick Carlisle before going public.

"I should have done that. It's important to have a relationship with the coach. Ever since coach got here, I never had a close relationship with him," Artest said.

Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh has tired of Artest's antics.

"I haven't heard any of the interviews, so I don't know what was said," Walsh said. "When I spoke with Ronnie, I said, 'Look, you've asked for a trade. I'm going to go forward with that.' It'd be in our interest if we both didn't say a whole lot about this."

Artest doubted there is any chance he could ever get back in good graces with the Pacers.

*"I think I've dug myself in a hole and there's no grip. I can't get back up," Artest said.

Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.

"It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"*

http://www.theindychannel.com/sports/5555221/detail.html

I think after that comment, there will be no trade.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Artest Goes To Radio To Explain Himself, Slams Magic Johnson*

He's going to be made inactive for the remainder of the season. Donnie is not going to force a trade.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*From SI*

From SI:



> * SI: Five logical deals for the often illogical Ron Artest*
> 
> *Artest and Johnson to the Lakers for Andrew Bynum, Devean George and Medvedenko*
> Most people think that the Pacers would want to replace Artest with Lamar Odom, but two factors could work against Odom: (1) He's a high-maintenance star with a history of off-court issues himself, and (2) he's making $11.5 million this season -- almost $5 million more than Artest -- with three more years to go at $40 million remaining. But do the Pacers really want to take on additional salary by acquiring Odom?
> ...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Odom was never ever considered a head-case, he just had problems with marijuana. Thus, he was unreliable.
> 
> Let's not compare Lamar's problems to Ron's; there is no comparison.





KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> You have got to be kidding, Odoms problem is not even on a level compared with Artest's. Plus Kobe and Lamar seems to get along... as of this point,the Lakers would be foolish if they will give up Odom for Ron. Ron's too unpredictable, even if we get him, he may bolt out next season.


Hindsight. 

Maybe in a few years we'll be saying Ron Artest never was much of a head-case, he just didn't like his situation in Indiana. It's easy to say that kind of stuff when the player has put it behind them. Fact of the matter is, Lamar Odom was once seen the same way. 

Good general managers aren't afraid to take risks. If they can get Artest without giving up Odom, great, but if the Pacers aren't having it and want Odom, Lakers should really give it some serious thought.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Hindsight.
> 
> Maybe in a few years we'll be saying Ron Artest never was much of a head-case, he just didn't like his situation in Indiana. It's easy to say that kind of stuff when the player has put it behind them. Fact of the matter is, Lamar Odom was once seen the same way.
> 
> Good general managers aren't afraid to take risks. If they can get Artest without giving up Odom, great, but if the Pacers aren't having it and want Odom, Lakers should really give it some serious thought.


ron being called a headcase is not a matter of public perception...he is a headcase...he has anger issues and an inability to handle frustration...like milton bradley (who i still like)...in fact, following the detroit brawl, he was ordered by a criminal court to attend anger management classes (which he claims he did not even attend--a claim which reggie miller publicly contradicts)...even artest himself admitted many times that he has anger issues stemming from his messedup childhood...

artest seems like he is basically a good guy...and like milton, he seems genuinely troubled by his lapses in self-control...but this isnt the kind of thing he is going to be able to change simply by moving to a new situation...being a headcase is what he is...and because he is a headcase, he will still be a headcase after the lakers pick him up...a team he does not want to be on, btw...

the pacers have gone out of their way to accomodate artest...and still he could not handle himself...if he comes to the lakers...the lakers have to be willing to make all kinds of exceptions in how they maintain discipline with him around...this is always a bad situation to have in a young lockerroom...

and let us not forget...every year, artest has hurt the pacers in the playoffs by losing control of himself at the wrong time in a fit of disruptive outburst, showing disdain for the mindset of his teammates, and getting himself disqualified from play...


please...do not compare artesttheheadcase with lamartheheadcase...calling lamar a headcase and then saying ron is likewise a headcase is misleading because you are using the term "headcase" in two wildly different ways...ron has severe emotional issues...lamar has issues too, but none he cant overcome...in fact, lamar has learned to overcome the most serious knock against him, which is that he smoked pot...

furthermore...the only people who thought that lamar was a headcase were clippers management (not his teammates), some clippers fans, and local media...miami didnt think he was much of a headcase when they signed him...he quickly established himself as one of the leaders on the squad even though they had vets eddie jones and brian grant on the team...and the american olympics selection committee and coaches larry brown and greg popovich did not think he was a headcase when they asked him to join the olympics team...both coaches went out of their way to praise odom before, during, and after the tournament...

basically, when odom came into the league, his biggest faults were that (1) he is too passive on the offensive end (becoming less of an issue), (2) he smokes pot (no longer an issue), and (3) he is injury prone (no longer an issue)...

lamar is popular with his teammates wherever he goes...but in indy, even jermaine wants artest out...

so please stop trying to justify your comparison of odom and artest...thanks:biggrin:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: From SI*



Sean said:


> From SI:


thanks for the post, sean, but i think bynum is untouchable...so this trade hypothesis dreamed up by some si writer will never be... :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Hindsight.
> 
> Maybe in a few years we'll be saying Ron Artest never was much of a head-case, he just didn't like his situation in Indiana. It's easy to say that kind of stuff when the player has put it behind them. Fact of the matter is, Lamar Odom was once seen the same way.
> 
> Good general managers aren't afraid to take risks. If they can get Artest without giving up Odom, great, but if the Pacers aren't having it and want Odom, Lakers should really give it some serious thought.


 I really respect you as a poster, but I have to disagree here. Lamar seems to have learned from his mistakes. He's been problem free for the past few years. This will not happen with Ron Artest. Like T.O., he just won't learn. A prime example is going on the radio to explain himself and attempt to put himself in a positive light. What does he do? He rips one of the most respected players in the history of the game with a personal attack that you just don't make. Regardless of whether Artest had a point, it was still a dumb thing to say. There are times when you just need to keep your damn mouth shut.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Did I see Rudy T. at the Pacers-Knicks game on Saturday? I think I did. Hmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2265069

After reversing field from a trade request to wanting to stay in Indianapolis, Ron Artest is trying to make amends with his teammates.

He talked with CEO Donnie Walsh and spoke with Stephen Jackson and Jermaine O'Neal, the Indianapolis Star reported. Artest called other players as well but wasn't able to reach them, and planned to call coach Rick Carlisle on Sunday night.

While teammates have been publicly critical of Artest, the forward doesn't blame them.

"Under the circumstances, I'd be pretty mad at me, too," he told the paper. "I'm mad at myself anyway. Going about things like I did, it's not easy to recover.

"But I'd love to play for the Pacers' organization right now."

O'Neal, the acknowledged leader among the players, isn't interested.

"We talked as a team and we feel like we need to move on," O'Neal told the Star. "As I've been saying, the business relationship is over."

Artest would not divulge the nature of his conversation with O'Neal but regretted not talking to him earlier.

"I should have gone to him with any issues before [speaking to the media]," Artest told the paper.

At the time of his trade request, Artest thought he was "doing what was best for the team." Now Artest is remorseful.

"I know guys like Sarunas [Jasikevicius] said they're a better team without me, but I still have guys like Stephen Jackson, who wants me to come back and play," Artest told the paper. "I don't know who else. But I would love to come back and play, and any problems I have, prove I can put those problems aside."

Artest said he was unsure if there's a realistic chance of staying with the Pacers.

"I think Donnie's going to do the best thing for the team," he said. "I'm just going to do whatever he says. Donnie's the leader and I appreciate the opportunity he's given me. He pretty much knows what's best."


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Sean said:



> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2265069
> 
> After reversing field from a trade request to wanting to stay in Indianapolis, Ron Artest is trying to make amends with his teammates.
> 
> ...


It's almost like T.O. and the Eagles all over again.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Everyone who hyped Bryant/Odom as the next Jordan/Pippen should be in favor of trading Odom for Artest. Ron's skills complete that comparision much more than Odom ever did.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Chicago Tribune: He ruined his team's chances in the playoffs. When the pressure peaked, he cracked. Teams around the NBA were afraid to take a chance on him when his team finally ran out of patience. His trade value plummeted to the point that offers for the league's best defensive player came down to backups.

Yes, that is how the Bulls got Dennis Rodman from the Spurs for Will Perdue. Less known is that Bulls coach Phil Jackson lobbied for fellow bad boy Derrick Coleman, who had exasperated all in New Jersey by then. But Coleman had three years left on a big contract at the time and Rodman was going into his final season. The Bulls, who told Jackson he could take a chance on Rodman, went on to win 72 games in 1995-96 and the first of three titles in Michael Jordan's comeback.

Jackson now is said to be willing to take a chance on another of the NBA's problem kids, Ron Artest. Jackson has mentioned privately in recent years that Artest is a player he likes.


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

Sean said:


> Chicago Tribune: He ruined his team's chances in the playoffs. When the pressure peaked, he cracked. Teams around the NBA were afraid to take a chance on him when his team finally ran out of patience. His trade value plummeted to the point that offers for the league's best defensive player came down to backups.
> 
> Yes, that is how the Bulls got Dennis Rodman from the Spurs for Will Perdue. Less known is that Bulls coach Phil Jackson lobbied for fellow bad boy Derrick Coleman, who had exasperated all in New Jersey by then. But Coleman had three years left on a big contract at the time and Rodman was going into his final season. The Bulls, who told Jackson he could take a chance on Rodman, went on to win 72 games in 1995-96 and the first of three titles in Michael Jordan's comeback.
> 
> Jackson now is said to be willing to take a chance on another of the NBA's problem kids, Ron Artest. Jackson has mentioned privately in recent years that Artest is a player he likes.


haha...i am more curious than anything to see who the pacers will get for artest...like this tribune writer, i am expecting that the pacers will not get a star in return for artest...i expect them to solidify their bench instead...imagine...two-thirds of all the nba teams wanting artest...and none offering a star...it will then simply come down to who is giving up the best combination of picks, prospects, short term veterans, and monies...

but if someone does inexplicably offer a star...or if they can get harrington or magette...then...more power to them! :biggrin:


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

IV said:


> Everyone who hyped Bryant/Odom as the next Jordan/Pippen should be in favor of trading Odom for Artest. Ron's skills complete that comparision much more than Odom ever did.


hey, iv :biggrin: 

i disagree...artest has never demonstrated that he can control the flow of the offense like pippin could...pippin--like jason kidd--could control games without scoring much...odom has shown that one day he may be able to learn this skill...

but on defense...artest and kobe would be a frightening duo against any team...

but more importantly...i think artest is one of the few people who can improve kobe's offense and defense...imagine how much kobe would have to improve to be able to score on artest consistently!...if this ever happened...then kobe would have become michael jordan! hahahaha:biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamar Odom sucks 

as much of a cancer Artest can be for a team, im willing to take the risk 


he is a way better player than lamar odom


i say


GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Lamar Odom sucks
> 
> as much of a cancer Artest can be for a team, im willing to take the risk
> 
> ...


Can you stop trolling our boards please.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Some dude on ESPN NBA Shootaround says the Lakers are "super interested" in Artest. He said that the Lakers are trying to do a three way trade involving Devean, a draft pick and a player from some other team. Interesting.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

.
*Gilbert Arenas: " I Dont Want Artest, Only Phil Jackson Can Help Artest"*

_Washington Times - Wizards president of basketball operations Ernie Grunfeld certainly isn't satisfied with the Wizards in recent weeks -- they have lost all three of their games so far on this road trip. 

The slide means Grunfeld at least has to be considering the tenacious defense Artest could bring to the buttery-soft Wizards. But point guard Gilbert Arenas, for one, wants no part of Artest. 

"A guy like that can help any team," Arenas said when asked whether he would like to have Artest as a teammate. *"But he's one of those guys where you're going to need someone like Phil Jackson who has dealt with a guy with that type of personality."*

*"If you really look at it, the same reason they are getting rid of him is the same reason a lot of teams won't touch him: He can mess up a locker room," Arenas said.* "It's a shame because if you look at what he does on the court, he's just as important as Jermaine O'Neal. But when you think about what he does, you'd rather have Jermaine O'Neal. With Ron, you just don't know what type of disturbances he's going to bring to the locker room." 

Source:
http://www.washingtontimes.com/sports/20051220-114657-6333r.htm_


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut up you pimps and ganstrs yo :cheers: :banana: :djparty: :greatjob: :jump:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Latest from HoopsHype.com about Ron Artest.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If Artest is so much better than Lamar then wouldnt the Lakers try to deal Lamar for Artest?


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Artest is a better player than Lamar. But that's not the issue, Lamar is a perfectly stable guy (past pot-smoking aside) while Artest may retire, ask for time off to promote his record label or get suspended for biting somebody's ear off any given day. If it comes down to Odom for Artest I wouldn't do it and it seems like the Lakers wouldn't either.


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut up pimp :banana: :banana:


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut up pimp :banana: :banana:


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut up pimp :banana: :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ajballer, check PMs.


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut up pimp :banana:


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut up you pimp EHL


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

wut is pm.s


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

peace man


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice postpadding.. Congrats!! :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think Odom would go well with Artest if we could somehow get Artest, Odom, and Bryant all on the same team. Hes a much better scorer than Lamar.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ajballer, check your Private Messages, located at the upper right-hand corner of your screen.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

and the pacers waive samaki walker today, cutting their roster to 14... 

http://aol.nba.com/pacers/news/walker_waived_060105.html

could a trade be a'coming?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sean said:


> and the pacers waive samaki walker today, cutting their roster to 14...
> 
> http://aol.nba.com/pacers/news/walker_waived_060105.html
> 
> could a trade be a'coming?


nah, i bet they just realized that samaki walker just isnt very good...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

WE need Samaki Walker back. Get him Mitch!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> nah, i bet they just realized that samaki walker just isnt very good...


 :laugh:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Cris said:


> nah, i bet they just realized that samaki walker just isnt very good...


 :rotf:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> WE need Samaki Walker back. Get him Mitch!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Phil comments...


> LA Daily News: Jackson was asked if the Lakers considered themselves out of the derby to acquire Indiana forward Ron Artest.
> 
> "Right now it looks like no one's in it," Jackson said. "It's been about a month, hasn't it? It's just an ongoing saga."





> LA Times: When asked whether the Lakers were still in the hunt for the Indiana Pacers' Ron Artest, Jackson said, "It's something you have to talk to Mitch [Kupchak] about. But right now it looks like no one's in it. I don't know what's happening. It's been a monthlong saga."


----------

